# TOYOTAS ROCK!



## InvaderZim

So's there I was, having dinner with some friends at the Bayou downtown. After a couple of beers the dinner ends up taking two hours.

I walks out to the Taco and see that the lights are on...still on, and burning bright! Oh Shiit! The battery!

But I got in and turned the key...and she started! Thank you Japan! (or where ever Toyotas are from.)

Any other car or truck...dead in under .5 hours!


----------



## proutdoors

I had no idea Toyota made batteries. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## InvaderZim

proutdoors said:


> I had no idea Toyota made batteries. Thanks for the heads up.


That or they don't make a vehicle that sucks the life force out of everything! :shock:


----------



## proutdoors

My next truck will be a Tundra. I have been a loyal Ford fan since birth, but there it isn't even a contest anymore.


----------



## Nor-tah

Check out the 09 Rams with the hemi. Ride smooth with a coil suspension all the way around, pretty good gas mileage but still have 390 horses, and they are good looking to boot! Heres my pops with a 4 inch kit.
[attachment=1:qw7znj0o]securedownload-2.jpg[/attachment:qw7znj0o]
[attachment=0:qw7znj0o]securedownload.jpg[/attachment:qw7znj0o]


----------



## flyguy7

Beautiful truck. Never much of a fan of lifts. When people get lifts, they also get bigger tires. Bigger tires are heavy, suck away at gas mileage, and more importantly take horsepower away from the ground. Bigger tires are heavier, which take more power to go, and put you in a lower RPM band. I love the look of a lifted truck but I never have or ever will lift a truck more than putting on a leveling kit.


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> Beautiful truck. Never much of a fan of lifts. * When people get lifts, they also get bigger tires*. Bigger tires are heavy, suck away at gas mileage, and more importantly take horsepower away from the ground. Bigger tires are heavier, which take more power to go, and put you in a lower RPM band. I love the look of a lifted truck but I never have or ever will lift a truck more than putting on a leveling kit.


Big tires make them trucks go faster ..... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen

Nah, big tires don't make em go fast. Racing stripes make em go fast............. 8) :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

Al Hansen said:


> Nah, big tires don't make em go fast. Racing stripes make em go fast............. 8) :lol:


I didn't know that.

Man, I spend way too much time in da Recipe section.


----------



## Chaser

InvaderZim said:


> So's there I was, having dinner with some friends at the Bayou downtown. After a couple of beers the dinner ends up taking two hours.
> 
> I walks out to the Taco and see that the lights are on...still on, and burning bright! Oh Shiit! The battery!
> 
> But I got in and turned the key...and she started! Thank you Japan! (or where ever Toyotas are from.)
> 
> Any other car or truck...dead in under .5 hours!


My buddy used to run his stereo system without the car running for a few hours at a time and it never killed the battery. I think it has more to do with the battery. Good on Yota for putting a decent battery in their trucks! Now, if they'd just start making headlights that shut off automatically after 20 or so minutes, they'll really be ahead of the pack!


----------



## copper

proutdoors said:


> My next truck will be a Tundra. I have been a loyal Ford fan since birth, but there it isn't even a contest anymore.


I don't know about that. Those commercial certainly are impressive. They are after all designed to sell trucks. But without the fully boxed frame, they still can't compete. There also are various other flaws they won't show you. I would take a Ford Diesel over a Toyota Tundra any day. The Tundra is a gimmick, the Ford is meant to work.

[youtube:dm9urchd]http://www.youtube.com/v/zShwG9l1F0Q[/youtube:dm9urchd]

[youtube:dm9urchd]http://www.youtube.com/v/VEau14K0m-0[/youtube:dm9urchd]


----------



## proutdoors

I *HATE * diesel trucks! I have an Excursion with the V-10 and love it, but I have done several test drives of Ford/Chevy/Dodge/Toyota/Nissan and like the Tundra best.


----------



## jahan

copper said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> My next truck will be a Tundra. I have been a loyal Ford fan since birth, but there it isn't even a contest anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that. Those commercial certainly are impressive. They are after all designed to sell trucks. But without the fully boxed frame, they still can't compete. There also are various other flaws they won't show you. I would take a Ford Diesel over a Toyota Tundra any day. The Tundra is a gimmick, the Ford is meant to work.
> 
> [youtube:3rp07pyr]http://www.youtube.com/v/zShwG9l1F0Q[/youtube:3rp07pyr]
> 
> [youtube:3rp07pyr]http://www.youtube.com/v/VEau14K0m-0[/youtube:3rp07pyr]
Click to expand...

I agree if you are looking to tow anything over 11,000 lbs go with a bigger truck, but the Tundra is hard to beat in its class. I have an 2001 Tundra and I can out pull and out perform my dads Chevy Z71, with a 350 in it. I love Tundra's and hopefully in a few years I can get one of the new ones, with the crew cab. So what is your definition of work, because most peoples definition of work a Tundra would do very well.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fem's like toyotas. Just looks at who drives them Tree, Jahan, Zim. Are you sure you want to join the likes of those guys Pro??? Or should I just start calling you Femmy?  

Or how about ''Fem master P''
or Profemdoors?
or Femmyoutdoors?
or I like Proutfem.


----------



## proutdoors

-/|\-


----------



## copper

jahan said:


> I agree if you are looking to tow anything over 11,000 lbs go with a bigger truck, but the Tundra is hard to beat in its class. I have an 2001 Tundra and I can out pull and out perform my dads Chevy Z71, with a 350 in it. I love Tundra's and hopefully in a few years I can get one of the new ones, with the crew cab. So what is your definition of work, because most peoples definition of work a Tundra would do very well.


I would prefer a F150 Diesel myself. But for some reason, unlike the rest of the _entire_ world, we don't get that option. They even get rangers in diesel in every country but America. Thank you big government...

The Tundra is pretty nice, I still think the American trucks are more refined.


----------



## shotgunwill

A half ton diesel, really.............


----------



## copper

shotgunwill said:


> A half ton diesel, really.............


Why not?

35-40 MPG, 400+ pounds of torque, what's not to like?


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> Fem's like toyotas. Just looks at who drives them Tree, Jahan, Zim. Are you sure you want to join the likes of those guys Pro??? Or should I just start calling you Femmy?
> 
> Or how about ''Fem master P''
> or Profemdoors?
> or Femmyoutdoors?
> or I like Proutfem.


 -_O- -_O-


----------



## deadicated1

your points are valid, fixed, but i hear toyota owners dont have to compensate for anything by buying big trucks :wink:


----------



## jahan

fixed blade said:


> Fem's like toyotas. Just looks at who drives them Tree, Jahan, Zim. Are you sure you want to join the likes of those guys Pro??? Or should I just start calling you Femmy?
> 
> Or how about ''Fem master P''
> or Profemdoors?
> or Femmyoutdoors?
> or I like Proutfem.


I would rather be a Femmy and having a truck to drive in that a man with a broke down truck. :mrgreen: 8) I love the fact that I never have any issues with my truck and since I don't need to pull a house it does everything I need. With diesel prices the way they are, I wouldn't want a diesel right now. So us Femmy's will remember that when we drive past you in your broke down truck, FAGMH. _(O)_ :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *(u)*


----------



## proutdoors

jahan, you rock! -_O- 

DAHB should get a break, he lives in a trailer and has to move weekly, so he needs that big stinky, noisy rattle box to move the family to a new location every Saturday afternoon.


----------



## gdog

copper said:


> shotgunwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> A half ton diesel, really.............
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 35-40 MPG, 400+ pounds of torque, what's not to like?
Click to expand...

40 mpg?? Maybe if the truck was getting pulled by a Tundra _(O)_


----------



## copper

gdog said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shotgunwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> A half ton diesel, really.............
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 35-40 MPG, 400+ pounds of torque, what's not to like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 40 mpg?? Maybe if the truck was getting pulled by a Tundra _(O)_
Click to expand...

Why not? They have big V8 diesel sedans in Europe that get 45 MPG. The big 6+ liters still get 20-23 MPG Highway. A 4 liter should get 350-400 torques and 35MPG easy in my opinion.

Diesels over in Europe also far exceed the MPG of those stupid hybrids, VW makes one that gets 75 MPG legit.

The only reason we don't have Diesels here is lack of education and California's stupid laws.


----------



## flyguy7

You couldn't be further off, Copper. Chevy is claiming 17-18 MPG city and 22-23 MPG highway with the new 4.5liter diesel for the half ton. http://consumerguideauto.howstuffworks.com/2010-chevrolet-silverado-1500.htm To me, it is not really worth it considering the price of diesel is much higher and the cost of maintenence is higher in diesels as well. For you guys claiming 20-23 mpg in the 3/4 and one ton trucks, I think you are very mistaken. Why would chevy introduce a smaller diesel in the 1500 series trucks that has the same MPG as the much larger Duramax? They wouldn't. I drove a 2008 2500 cummins 6.7 for a few weeks last summer and averaged around 17MPG empty. Almost all highways miles. I have a good friend who has a brand new 6.4 powerstroke and gets about the same empty.


----------



## martymcfly73

I'll just stick w/my YUGO p/u.


----------



## copper

Those are awful numbers on chevy's part if they are only getting 23 out of a 4.5 They nearly get that out of a gasoline engine of equal size. They should be pushing at least 25-28 easy. Oh well. It does produce some nice numbers though. Hopefully it will force Ford to have that option as well. 

But with it being 3 grand more, and with diesel prices out of whack, I doubt it will catch on.


----------



## flyguy7

http://carnoise.blogspot.com/2008/04/2010-ford-f-150s-44l-v8-diesel-engine.html


----------



## GaryFish

I'm a toyota person too. last two vehicles I've bought have been Toyotas, and the next ones I buy will be toyotas.


----------



## .45

I like them Toyota trucks.....how come they cost so danged much ?? -O,-


----------



## BERG

I'm starting to get very angry by those DAHBs' who are trashing toyota. :evil:

WARNING! Do not make us toyota owners angry BLADE! :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Berg, your a fem too? I would have never figured that. I have to admit I'm pretty disappointed right now.


----------



## BERG

fixed blade said:


> Berg, your a fem too? I would have never figured that. I have to admit I'm pretty disappointed right now.


Ok, that's it Blade. I have now been forced to remove the HB from your standard esteemed, and revered, title of DAHB. Now you are merely a DA of the highest order, so from henceforth and forever, in forum time, you will be known to others as The DA, and *former* Gutpile Lord.. Any others in favor of this motion please say I.

This does not stand for district attorney, nor is it an acronym for anything positive; furthermore, I honestly believe that your name used to be in hot pink for a reason. I decree that your new title of The DA shall not change until you admit that Toyota does, in fact, ROCK!

I defined acronym for you, because I was quite certain that you wouldn't know what one is...YOU DA.

ac?ro?nym? ?/?ækr?n?m/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [ak-ruh-nim] Show IPA Pronunciation:

-noun 1. a word formed from the initial letters or groups of letters of words in a set phrase or series of words, as OPEC from Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries, or loran from long-range navigation.

Your friend always, BERGLHIEMER


----------



## .45

> Your friend always, BERGLHIEMER


Watch your back fixed !! _O\


----------



## proutdoors

*I*


----------



## BERG

proutdoors said:


> *I*


Right On Pro!!!! :lol: Anyone second the motion?


----------



## GaryFish

Fellow toyota owners - don't take offense from those driving other kinds of cars. They can't help it if they are bad at math. (milege, repair costs, longevity, etc....).


----------



## GaryFish

Fellow toyota owners - don't take offense from those driving other kinds of cars. They can't help it if they are bad at math. (milege, repair costs, longevity, etc....).


----------



## copper

I would be curious do you think the new Tundra is going to last like other Toyota's? That would be certainly something to consider, but I have no experience with them other than Camry's. 

Any of you have high mileage V8 Tundra's or Tacoma's (200k+). And how old are they?

I would consider a Tundra if they put out a decent diesel after compelled due to the influx of Half-Ton Diesels catching on later this year.


----------



## TAK

GaryFish said:


> Fellow toyota owners - don't take offense from those driving other kinds of cars. They can't help it if they are bad at math. (milege, repair costs, longevity, etc....).


95 dodge 250G! 24 plus mpg..... Replaced one heater hose! That is 2 hundred and firty THOUSAND MILES! And a moter that can turn the wheels! Not to mention tow like 15 Taco's! And I have room to move around...... PLus if I forget to turn the lights off... IT DOES IT FOR ME! Just the reason I bought a 2007!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schaueelab

Chaser said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy used to run his stereo system without the car running for a few hours at a time and it never killed the battery. I think it has more to do with the battery. Good on Yota for putting a decent battery in their trucks! Now, if they'd just start making headlights that shut off automatically after 20 or so minutes, they'll really be ahead of the pack!
Click to expand...

I have a 2004 tacoma and if I leave the lights on they will shut off like 10 seconds after the truck is turned off...........


----------



## proutdoors

copper said:


> I would be curious do you think the new Tundra is going to last like other Toyota's? That would be certainly something to consider, but I have no experience with them other than Camry's.
> 
> Any of you have high mileage V8 Tundra's or Tacoma's (200k+). And how old are they?
> 
> I would consider a Tundra if they put out a decent diesel after compelled due to the influx of Half-Ton Diesels catching on later this year.


Rumor has it that Toyota will have a diesel in the next year or two. Not that that will sway me any. I like the Tundra with a 6" lift, I WILL have one!


----------



## deadicatedweim

deadicated1 has a 99 tacoma with at least 210k on the motor with no work done on the motor except oil changes every 5k or so. It will pull 2 sleds or a 16 foot aluminum boat with a 40hp motor over 70 mph up daniels summmit while getting close to 20mpgs. I have a buddy with a 3.4 v6 tacoma who can pull a dual axle car hauler with a jeap to moab and does any where between 50mph-80mph even going up spanish fork canyon. 

For whoever asked why toyota's cost so much its cause they actually hold there value while running like a champ the whole time.


----------



## InvaderZim

Sweet! I made a post in the vehicle sectiont that was worth a ****!

Off to the sports section, maybe fem that up a little... :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr

InvaderZim said:


> So's there I was, having dinner with some friends at the Bayou downtown. After a couple of beers the dinner ends up taking two hours.
> 
> I walks out to the Taco and see that the lights are on...still on, and burning bright! Oh Shiit! The battery!
> 
> But I got in and turned the key...and she started! Thank you Japan! (or where ever Toyotas are from.)
> 
> Any other car or truck...dead in under .5 hours!


What year is your Taco little buddy...1985??? Who turns lights on and off? My Chevy pickup turns on and off by itself, and my Chrysler 300 turns off by themself if left on for more than 5 minutes. I think your Toyota is behind the times! :mrgreen:


----------



## BERG

bwhntr said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So's there I was, having dinner with some friends at the Bayou downtown. After a couple of beers the dinner ends up taking two hours.
> 
> I walks out to the Taco and see that the lights are on...still on, and burning bright! Oh Shiit! The battery!
> 
> But I got in and turned the key...and she started! Thank you Japan! (or where ever Toyotas are from.)
> 
> Any other car or truck...dead in under .5 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> What year is your Taco little buddy...1985??? Who turns lights on and off? My Chevy pickup turns on and off by itself, and my Chrysler 300 turns off by themself if left on for more than 5 minutes. *I think your Toyota is behind the times!* :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

This is one of those rare times when I feel the need to defend Zim. bwhntr, you are not being a nice person. In fact, your attitude toward Zim and his Toyota is without merit. His vehicle may be a little older, yet it is going to outlast either one of yours. I know this, because I have the 2009 issue of consumer reports and the vehicles you mentioned have a terrible track record for reliability; in other words, they suck. We all know that everything in Consumer Reports is true. If you were smart, in your case just a little smarter, you would own at least one Toyota. Over time, the Yota will save you cash that you can invest in arrows, ammo, and a new stihl chain saw. Please notice that I did not call you a DA, like my brother blade, since you have not called anyone a fem. Blade left me no choice but to take the HB off of his title, because of his obvious, ill-conceived DA notions about Toyotas'. Your friend always, BERG 

And what good hillbilly really needs lights that turn off on their own anyway? :roll: You must be getting soft and/or old. :wink:


----------



## bwhntr

:mrgreen: Welllll...Yes I am getting old, and probably a little soft. I have even owned several Toyotas throughout the years. The problem with owning one now (besides political reasons) There isn't a Toy out there that will pull my fifth wheel or horse trailer. And for a commuter vehicle, there are not any Toys out there that look as sharp as my pimpmobile Chrysler 300, or have the ride and comfort (btw Consumer Reports rates my model and engine pretty good). Besides the large trucks and cars I drive really tick off the local treehuggers! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Other than that I think there are some very nice Toyotas out there. I promise I will be nice to Zimmy as soon as he starts to play nice with others as well...BTW, I think he has put more miles in my Chevy than he has his own Toyota!!!!


----------



## bwhntr

Another interesting thing...I have owned several Toyotas, and quite a few Chevy's...The only vehicle I have ever owned that required a major repair was my Toyota 4 Runner. I had to totally rebuild the engine at 70,000 miles. I am sure that is an exception, but nonetheless still interesting.


----------



## BERG

bwhntr said:


> Another interesting thing...I have owned several Toyotas, and quite a few Chevy's...The only vehicle I have ever owned that required a major repair was my Toyota 4 Runner. I had to totally rebuild the engine at 70,000 miles. I am sure that is an exception, but nonetheless still interesting.


Good responses bwhntr. Although, please understand that I was being nice to Zim just this once.  Have you seen the photos and specs. of the new Toyota Diesel that will be out soon. That's what you need to pull trailers and fifth wheels around. As for your 4 runner, you got the only lemon that they ever built...unless you didn't change the oil every 3k. Be honest about this one. Did your lack of proper care cause mechanical failure?

prototype: I want one.

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/autos ... truck.html


----------



## .45

BERG said:


> prototype: I want one.
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/autos ... truck.html


Grow up..... BERG !!! *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## BERG

.45 said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> 
> prototype: I want one.
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/autos ... truck.html
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up..... BERG !!! *OOO* *OOO*
Click to expand...

"I will never grow old; I will never grow old."  Repeat it .45. You will feel better.

You are much, much, older than me .45. Do you have a Toyota or are you a DA like Blade?
*(u)* *(u)* *(u)* -/|\-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

His name's .45. Absolutely nothing femmy about that. Of course he doesn't have a Toyota. :roll:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I have to chime in on this one:
Don't judge a truck by the power it uses, but by the power it puts out:
















(Notice which truck got stuck pulling the trailer)


----------



## proutdoors

> Don't judge a truck by the power it uses, but by the power it puts out


I hope this is a typo. :? Who cares what a truck produces if it can't transfer that power to USE? :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Don't judge a truck by the power it uses, but by the power it puts out:


What the HELL, does this even mean anyway? :lol: That's like saying don't judge a tail pipe because it feels good, but because if fits. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

-O>>- -/O_-


----------



## BERG

fixed blade said:


> His name's .45. Absolutely nothing femmy about that. Of course he doesn't have a Toyota. :roll:


DA. Admit it...you are a closet loving Toyota fem with an extra large tail pipe that doesn't fit. _(O)_ And remember, Toyota owners don't need to use any power, they already have all of the power and simply put out when needed. Some more than others. -~|- -()/>-


----------



## bwhntr

BERG said:


> Good responses bwhntr. Although, please understand that I was being nice to Zim just this once.  Have you seen the photos and specs. of the new Toyota Diesel that will be out soon. That's what you need to pull trailers and fifth wheels around. As for your 4 runner, you got the only lemon that they ever built...unless you didn't change the oil every 3k. Be honest about this one. Did your lack of proper care cause mechanical failure?
> 
> prototype: I want one.
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/autos ... truck.html


When I opened up the block it was full of sludge. I think it had a noise that the previous owner wanted to make quiet so they dumped some kind of additive in.

I have to admit that Toyota Dually is pretty cool looking!!!


----------



## BERG

bwhntr said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good responses bwhntr. Although, please understand that I was being nice to Zim just this once.  Have you seen the photos and specs. of the new Toyota Diesel that will be out soon. That's what you need to pull trailers and fifth wheels around. As for your 4 runner, you got the only lemon that they ever built...unless you didn't change the oil every 3k. Be honest about this one. Did your lack of proper care cause mechanical failure?
> 
> prototype: I want one.
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/autos ... truck.html
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened up the block it was full of sludge. I think it had a noise that the previous owner wanted to make quiet so they dumped some kind of additive in.
> 
> I have to admit that Toyota Dually is pretty cool looking!!!
Click to expand...

Ah yes, the previous owner must have been Blade. He's just full of sludge. :wink: That's the problem with buying used. Unless you know the person, you never have any idea how well they maintained the vehicle. I know a guy who bought a Camry and never changed the oil even once before the engine died at about 40k. He just kept adding oil when the car started to burn it up. He claimed that the someone at the dealership told him that with the new high grade oil used in today's cars, he never needed to change it...That is a true story, and I did not marry his daughter for obvious reasons. She had inherited the defective gene, but she was so hot. _(O)_

Yes, that Dually is mighty fine. I'm going to get one, so that I will have enough power to tow my drift boat.


----------



## flyguy7

Oh great! the Chevy homer comes back to life!


> Don't judge a truck by the power it uses, but by the power it puts out


 Saying like this from anyone else would surprise me and make me scratch my head.... But not ol' #1 Deer _(O)_


----------



## jahan

I can say one thing, I know exactly where ol 1-eye stands when it comes to vehicles, there is no guessing left. Now the irony of the situation is that he probably drives a Ford. :shock: :wink: :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim

To be fair, the Toyota's lights do turn off automatically.

However, I was dinking around with the lights after the engine was turned off. Not thinking I left the vehicle with the lights on.


----------



## bwhntr

InvaderZim said:


> To be fair, the Toyota's lights do turn off automatically.
> 
> However, I was dinking around with the lights after the engine was turned off. Not thinking I left the vehicle with the lights on.


That sounds more like it, idiot! Of course the truck has all the bells and whistles...Nothing but the best for the Zims! :mrgreen:


----------



## Greenguy88

So who wants to sell me their Tacoma!? :mrgreen:


----------



## The Janitor

BERG said:


> Good responses bwhntr. Although, please understand that I was being nice to Zim just this once.  Have you seen the photos and specs. of the new Toyota Diesel that will be out soon. That's what you need to pull trailers and fifth wheels around. As for your 4 runner, you got the only lemon that they ever built...unless you didn't change the oil every 3k. Be honest about this one. Did your lack of proper care cause mechanical failure?
> 
> prototype: I want one.
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/autos ... truck.html


I would be careful about buying any new diesel engines. With the new ultra low sulfur fuel requirements, your engine will suffer unnecessary wear through its feul system because the sulfur is the fuel systems means of lubricity. Unless Toyota has engineered injectors that can withstand the increased friction, expect excesive wear and less than optimal performance from its engine. I would wait a few years and maybe some of the downfalls of the low sulfur can be worked out. Right now it is still a crapshoot in meeting EPA requirements, and most if not all companies are going through testing phases via the consumer.


----------



## The Janitor

proutdoors said:


> I *HATE * diesel trucks! I have an Excursion with the V-10 and love it, but I have done several test drives of Ford/Chevy/Dodge/Toyota/Nissan and like the Tundra best.


I'm curious as to why you hate diesels?


----------



## Huge29

The Janitor said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I *HATE * diesel trucks! I have an Excursion with the V-10 and love it, but I have done several test drives of Ford/Chevy/Dodge/Toyota/Nissan and like the Tundra best.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to why you hate diesels?
Click to expand...

Have you even heard one or smelled one or tried to fill up at the same pump where diesel is served? Just kidding, but I will guess the answer is somewhere along those lines....or had to pay for fuel for one?


----------



## deadicatedweim

Greenguy88 said:


> So who wants to sell me their Tacoma!? :mrgreen:


I have a 2004 4 door with 59k miles its a trd with 33 inch tires and the v6. $17,500


----------



## BERG

2005 Toyota Tacoma for sale. 4 door TRD with 60k silver. Truck has been maintained very well. I'm going to buy a Tundra. This is not a joke, and no Blade I will not sell it to you for $3,549.00. Send pm if interested.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'll give you $300 cash.


----------



## proutdoors

Huge29 said:


> The Janitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I *HATE * diesel trucks! I have an Excursion with the V-10 and love it, but I have done several test drives of Ford/Chevy/Dodge/Toyota/Nissan and like the Tundra best.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to why you hate diesels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you even heard one or smelled one or tried to fill up at the same pump where diesel is served? Just kidding, but I will guess the answer is somewhere along those lines....or had to pay for fuel for one?
Click to expand...

All of the above! They are very noisy, even the new ones. They STINK! More expensive to buy/maintain/fill up w/fuel. I grew up on a farm, that and big rigs are the only diesels I can understand.


----------



## BERG

fixed blade said:


> I'll give you $300 cash.


Cash huh? Send me a pm, and we will discuss this in prain eengrish. _(O)_


----------



## The Janitor

proutdoors said:


> I'm curious as to why you hate diesels?


Have you even heard one or smelled one or tried to fill up at the same pump where diesel is served? Just kidding, but I will guess the answer is somewhere along those lines....or had to pay for fuel for one?[/quote]All of the above! They are very noisy, even the new ones. They STINK! More expensive to buy/maintain/fill up w/fuel. I grew up on a farm, that and big rigs are the only diesels I can understand.[/quote]

I can understand that. With the price of diesel alot of the economic feasibility of having one in a pick up gone. I also think that they are not necessary in half tons due to the half tons capabilities(or lack there of) not really needing that kind of torque.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Nor-tah said:


> Check out the 09 Rams with the hemi. Ride smooth with a coil suspension all the way around, pretty good gas mileage but still have 390 horses, and they are good looking to boot! Heres my pops with a 4 inch kit.
> [attachment=13v17v2y]securedownload-2.jpg[/attachment3v17v2y]
> [attachment=03v17v2y]securedownload.jpg[/attachment3v17v2y]


Now that TRUCK. to bad they dont come in the cumming in the 09


----------



## BerryNut

So I just came across this thread, I have owned a ford or chevy six I turned 16, the wife wanted a new car, drove the camry, loved the ride, the salesman asked if we had driven the Tacoma or TUndra? but my old 93 ford has 300k miles on it and it runs great, so why buy a new truck? The salesman told me of the great prices on the new Tunrda, I took it for a test drive. WOW!!!!! Lets just say, the next three weeks we drove the Dodge, chevy and the ford, and everytime we went back and drove the Tundra. I kept thinking about how they were more in money( Sticker Price) but who pays that? After playing a few different dealers against each other and knowing how much I wanted to Pay, and spending all day on Valentine's day,I got a sweet new Tundra for about the price of a camry and love it. The six speed tranny make cruising on the freeway at low RPM's getting what chevy and dodge say they get with those crazy engines. My advice to you Pro, just go get one. you wont regret it and there will never be a better time to buy a new one than now. Just my 2 cents


----------



## jahan

I am a true believer in the philosophy you usually get what you pay for and with Toyota's you pay a little more, but you get a lot more. Wow, look at me I am sounding like I-eye, but with Toyota's. Well if anyone needs me I will be the one out in the parking lot taking it to my Tundra. :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## orvis1

I would gladly challenge any toyota to attempt to pull my trailer and boat up parleys. It won't happen if you are looking for a standard 1/2 ton then they are something you should consider. But if you need a "truck" for hauling toyota/nissian does not have an option for you. Come for a ride in my 08 dodge most people that have ridden in it couldn't even tell it was a diesel quiet and clean. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan

orvis1 said:


> I would gladly challenge any toyota to attempt to pull my trailer and boat up parleys. It won't happen if you are looking for a standard 1/2 ton then they are something you should consider. But if you need a "truck" for hauling toyota/nissian does not have an option for you. Come for a ride in my 08 dodge most people that have ridden in it couldn't even tell it was a diesel quiet and clean. :mrgreen:


Nobody is denying that a Dodge Diesel could out pull my truck. My brother in law has a giant Dodge Diesel truck that is chipped and has about every mod you can think of. That thing has unbelievable torque and HP, he could probably tow a house, but he is in the shop more than he is on the road. If I was looking for a truck to tow over 11,500lbs I wouldn't get a Tundra, but for anything 11,500lb or less I would get the Tundra. The new Tundra is closer to a 3/4 Ton that a 1/2 ton anyways. I have seen Tundras with 14,000 lb tow capacities with some modifications and I would put that Tundra up against a Dodge, it was at last years ISE Show, I talked with the dealer about it for a while, it was sweet looking ride. Also it depends on your definition of towing, like I already said if you are hauling a big ass fifth wheel or big horse trailers, you need a bigger more powerful truck. BTW, I don't mind the Dodge's Orvis, I just have bad experiences with them.


----------



## BerryNut

I have to agree with Jahan, if I had a 5th wheel, or a huge horse trialer or a small army tank, then I would go with the bigger truck with a cumins, but as far as the debate between, the F-150, Chevy 1500, or Ram 1500 with a hemi, there really is no comparison in my book after driving them all, the Tundra is the better truck over all.


----------



## Huge29

jahan said:


> I am a true believer in the philosophy you usually get what you pay for and with Toyota's you pay a little more, but you get a lot more. Wow, look at me I am sounding like I-eye, but with Toyota's. Well if anyone needs me I will be the one out in the parking lot taking it to my Tundra. :mrgreen: 8)


I seriously doubt that; I am pretty sure that you are the female in the relationship. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a true believer in the philosophy you usually get what you pay for and with Toyota's you pay a little more, but you get a lot more. Wow, look at me I am sounding like I-eye, but with Toyota's. Well if anyone needs me I will be the one out in the parking lot taking it to my Tundra. :mrgreen: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that; I am pretty sure that you are the female in the relationship. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Hey whatever makes her happy! :shock: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## metal_fish

Does anyone think the new tundras look really ugly? I didn't mind the look of the older ones but their newest body style looks like they stuck parts from a dodge/chevy/ford together randomly IMHO.
If you are looking for a truck. Buy a dodge, their AMERICAN! Support are economy with a lifetime power train warranty and a hemi. (no brainer)


----------



## Huge29

metal_fish said:


> Does anyone think the new tundras look really ugly? I didn't mind the look of the older ones but their newest body style looks like they stuck parts from a dodge/chevy/ford together randomly IMHO.
> If you are looking for a truck. Buy a dodge, their AMERICAN! Support are economy with a lifetime power train warranty and a hemi. (no brainer)


I use to agree with this, but a Toyota is almost as much American made as any of the big 3. I have been die hard Ford..that aside, anyone buying a dodge right now is a fool IMHO.. they will likely not exist in the very near future. Guess what your warranty is worth then. Some speculate that GM will take over Dodge and eliminate half of their models, employees plants... Point being that the warranty will very possibly not be worth the paper it is written on. I don't have anything against Dodge, I own one myself, but the company is in shambles i would not pay much at all for one. If they go in to bankruptcy instead, could be even worse...who knows.


----------



## flyguy7

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dodge_Ram American made? Try Saltillo, Mexico.....


----------



## metal_fish

Chrysler Jeep Dodge is not going to go bankrupt, GM will before they do. They could combine industry's if worse comes to worse. And Flyguy im talking about an American Company in general.


----------



## InvaderZim

I'm certainly a "buy local" kinda guy.

But if local products are crap...we'll I'll get my goods wherever quality is to my liking.

I hate this "support american" garbage everyone is spewing. Like I'm supporting communismn of something. Come on American businessmen...what happened to capitolism...just build a better truck for less money you stupid greedy Americans!

To be honest the American automakers are quite likly the most dishonest, worst people since stalin. And I'm being serious!

Welcome to the forums metalfish! :mrgreen:


----------



## Petersen

metal_fish said:


> Does anyone think the new tundras look really ugly?


Now that you bring it up, I'm more and more disappointed all the time with the way that truck designs are headed. I know it's mostly me, but I just don't like pickups that, for all intents and purposes, look and ride more like sedans than trucks.

Back seats, fancy paint, cushy suspension, auto everything, luxurious carpet and uphostery. Ugggh! Trucks are supposed to be workhorses that get dirty and take abuse, not spend 98 percent of their lives underutilized and looking pretty at stop lights. It's getting harder and harder to find a real truck anymore.


----------



## InvaderZim

Petersen said:


> It's getting harder and harder to find a real truck anymore.


Don't even get me started! What is with these people that buy trucks and SUV's and put low profile tires and fancy rims on the things! And when you look under the wheel wells...where's all the mud caked?

There aint any! 'Cause the **** thing aint ever been off road! What a shame for the truck..its made to go off road. Thats the heart and soul of the beasts. Don;t take it away from them; free the monster!

New flash people: if you want sexy...buy a corvette. Don't kill the envoronment with a big block truck, low profile tires, heated leather seats, while taking TWO parking spots up at the downtown gateway!

Gezus people!


----------



## proutdoors

Petersen said:


> Trucks are supposed to be workhorses that get dirty and take abuse, not spend 98 percent of their lives underutilized and looking pretty at stop lights. It's getting harder and harder to find a real truck anymore.


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## copper

proutdoors said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trucks are supposed to be workhorses that get dirty and take abuse, not spend 98 percent of their lives underutilized and looking pretty at stop lights. It's getting harder and harder to find a real truck anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> A-FREAKING-MEN!
Click to expand...

Another reason not to buy a Toyota :wink: Ford is the only way to go.


----------



## metal_fish

Do not get me wrong people! I understand the awfulness of ford and why you wouldnt buy american. But that doesn't mean Dodge and most of gms stuff is that awful!
If i needed or could afford a *truck* i would get a ram. But i need a little fuel saving 4x4 so im looking for a tacoma. Anyone selling?



InvaderZim said:


> Welcome to the forums metalfish! :mrgreen:


Thanks for the warm welcome, (i've been here for a while though.. lol)


----------



## proutdoors

Dodge would be the last truck I would buy!


----------



## InvaderZim

Give in to socialism and the homosexual craze Pro, get a Tacoma. :wink:


----------



## deadicatedweim

metal_fish said:


> Do not get me wrong people! I understand the awfulness of ford and why you wouldnt buy american. But that doesn't mean Dodge and most of gms stuff is that awful!
> If i needed or could afford a *truck* i would get a ram. But i need a little fuel saving 4x4 so im looking for a tacoma. Anyone selling?
> 
> 
> 
> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums metalfish! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome, (i've been here for a while though.. lol)
Click to expand...

00

I have a 2004 4 door Tacoma TRD with a leveling kit and 33inch bfg's 61kmiles im selling for $17,000

I have owned around 30 cars since I was 16 so 9 years of driving and the most reliable and economical cars and trucks have been the Toyota's. For a good diesel I would go with Dodge for the motor. But if it was for my wife and she wanted a purtty diesel I would put her in a Chevy. The new dodge Gas motors are hard to beat but I would go with a Tundra if it was older.


----------



## stimmie78

I'd be all for toyotas if they built a FULL size truck.. In the oil patch you need 1 ton flat bed trucks. Big 3 are the ones who make those. Toyota/Nissan needs to tap into that market.. then you may see a swing towards the foreign jobs out this way..


----------



## proutdoors

InvaderZim said:


> Give in to socialism and the homosexual craze Pro, get a Tacoma. :wink:


Not a chance. Tundra maybe, Tacoma no way!


----------



## bwhntr

Caleb you are so full of sh*t...You seriouly don't know what you are talking about do you?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

stimmie78 said:


> I'd be all for toyotas if they built a FULL size truck.. In the oil patch you need 1 ton flat bed trucks. Big 3 are the ones who make those. Toyota/Nissan needs to tap into that market.. then you may see a swing towards the foreign jobs out this way..


 :?

http://dieselpower.automotive.com/60042 ... index.html

Too bad they've shelved it for awhile.....


----------



## bwhntr

Why is it too bad? We already have full sized diesels, and big blocks that do the job of 10 little Toys! No need to reinvent the wheel. The toys can stick with burning rice! :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim

bwhntr said:


> Caleb you are so full of sh*t...You seriouly don't know what you are talking about do you?


What part?


----------



## bwhntr

American made vehicles are just as good as the Japanese. The only difference is the Janapese marketing. You think you are getting a better product because that is what they want you to think. They all break. I have owned all and have actually had better luck with my GM products. Does that mean I think they are the best? No, I am smarter than that. How many miles have we put on my big block GM hunting? Thousands more than you have your Toy! Supporting American is important...what I don't understand is how you stand by the liberal side of the picture but can't support the unions that helped get the American companies in this mess? They have played a huge role in the the over pricing of our vehicles.


----------



## InvaderZim

Riggghhhtttt...... :wink:


----------



## bwhntr

Must be scared! :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan

bwhntr said:


> American made vehicles are just as good as the Japanese. The only difference is the Janapese marketing. You think you are getting a better product because that is what they want you to think. They all break. I have owned all and have actually had better luck with my GM products. Does that mean I think they are the best? No, I am smarter than that. How many miles have we put on my big block GM hunting? Thousands more than you have your Toy! Supporting American is important...what I don't understand is how you stand by the liberal side of the picture but can't support the unions that helped get the American companies in this mess? They have played a huge role in the the over pricing of our vehicles.


I agree with you that Unions are one of the big reasons American vehicles are NOT the best vehicles out there now. I don't get this buy American BS, I will buy a Toyota and support America just as much or more than you buying your GM. Oh wait, I just figured it out, you guys truly are supporting America more by buying Ford's, GMC's, and Dodges since they are in the shops a lot more, that does help out some US workers. :wink: :lol: Just playing, to be honest with you I don't think there is a bad vehicle out there, I think there are better ones, but you will get lemons with any vehicle, no matter where it is made. Like I have said before if you are not towing over 11,000lbs, it is hard to beat a Tundra.


----------



## bwhntr

Exactly Jahan!

However, I find it quite east to "beat a Toyota" wether I am towing 11,000 lbs or not! :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan

bwhntr said:


> Exactly Jahan!
> 
> However, I find it quite east to "beat a Toyota" wether I am towing 11,000 lbs or not! :mrgreen:


Now I am not talking about literally beating it, like with a crow bar, I am talking performance wise. :mrgreen: :wink: :lol:


----------



## bwhntr

That is what I am saying!

One day when you grow up big you can get a real truck too! :wink:


----------



## jahan

bwhntr said:


> That is what I am saying!
> 
> One day when you grow up big you can get a real truck too! :wink:


Hey enough with the short jokes. :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## bwhntr

-/O\-


----------



## deadicatedweim

bwhntr said:


> Why is it too bad? We already have full sized diesels, and big blocks that do the job of 10 little Toys! No need to reinvent the wheel. The toys can stick with burning rice! :mrgreen:


If Rice is cheaper than gas than i'll let you keep your big block. Lets take the fuel injection off our motors cause the quadra jet was just fine no need to reinvent the wheel. :twisted:


----------



## deadicatedweim

And the problem with GM if they make a mistake it takes years for them to correct the problem. Toyota is always stiving to make it better and reinvent your wheel.


----------



## bwhntr

deadicatedweim said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it too bad? We already have full sized diesels, and big blocks that do the job of 10 little Toys! No need to reinvent the wheel. The toys can stick with burning rice! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rice is cheaper than gas than i'll let you keep your big block. Lets take the fuel injection off our motors cause the quadra jet was just fine no need to reinvent the wheel. :twisted:
Click to expand...

My big block is fuel injected and gets pretty much the same mileage as most small blocks. In fact hook a trailer up to a little toy and then to a diesel or my big block and see who burns more fuel! :mrgreen: In fact I couldn't afford to drive one of those expensive Japanese rice eaters!


----------



## bwhntr

deadicatedweim said:


> And the problem with GM if they make a mistake it takes years for them to correct the problem. Toyota is always stiving to make it better and reinvent your wheel.


Japanese marketing at its best...what else have they told you to believe?


----------



## proutdoors

bwhntr said:


> Japanese marketing at its best...what else have they told you to believe?


That seaweed is tasty. The liars! :evil:


----------



## bwhntr

:mrgreen:


----------



## deadicatedweim

bwhntr said:


> deadicatedweim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it too bad? We already have full sized diesels, and big blocks that do the job of 10 little Toys! No need to reinvent the wheel. The toys can stick with burning rice! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rice is cheaper than gas than i'll let you keep your big block. Lets take the fuel injection off our motors cause the quadra jet was just fine no need to reinvent the wheel. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My big block is fuel injected and gets pretty much the same mileage as most small blocks. In fact hook a trailer up to a little toy and then to a diesel or my big block and see who burns more fuel! :mrgreen: In fact I couldn't afford to drive one of those expensive Japanese rice eaters!
Click to expand...

Of course the diesel will tow better. But we can put the money down I can gurantee I can pull the speed limit the whole way to moab in my toyota pulling my rock crawler and I will get better mileage than your sb or bb I do it every year.


----------



## copper

deadicatedweim said:


> Of course the diesel will tow better. But we can put the money down I can gurantee I can pull the speed limit the whole way to moab in my toyota pulling my rock crawler and I will get better mileage than your sb or bb I do it every year.


No way, the Tundra gets barely 19 mpg unladen, a big diesel will get nearly that towing. What you getting, 14 towing?


----------



## Huge29

copper said:


> deadicatedweim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the diesel will tow better. But we can put the money down I can gurantee I can pull the speed limit the whole way to moab in my toyota pulling my rock crawler and I will get better mileage than your sb or bb I do it every year.
> 
> 
> 
> No way, the Tundra gets barely 19 mpg unladen, a big diesel will get nearly that towing. What you getting, 14 towing?
Click to expand...

I think he just meant the downhill part from Soldier Summit to Helper :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

copper said:


> deadicatedweim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the diesel will tow better. But we can put the money down I can gurantee I can pull the speed limit the whole way to moab in my toyota pulling my rock crawler and I will get better mileage than your sb or bb I do it every year.
> 
> 
> 
> No way, the Tundra gets barely 19 mpg unladen, a big diesel will get nearly that towing. What you getting, 14 towing?
Click to expand...

I call BS! I have yet to see a diesel get that good of mileage. Who buys a truck based on mileage? We're supposed to be talking about TRUCKS not mini vans for cripes sake!


----------



## copper

proutdoors said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadicatedweim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the diesel will tow better. But we can put the money down I can gurantee I can pull the speed limit the whole way to moab in my toyota pulling my rock crawler and I will get better mileage than your sb or bb I do it every year.
> 
> 
> 
> No way, the Tundra gets barely 19 mpg unladen, a big diesel will get nearly that towing. What you getting, 14 towing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call BS! I have yet to see a diesel get that good of mileage. Who buys a truck based on mileage? We're supposed to be talking about TRUCKS not mini vans for cripes sake!
Click to expand...

I don't know I am probably wrong.

I am still looking forward to the new smaller diesels that are supposed to come out sometime this year. Hopefully they don't can them. I put premium in my tank, so the extra cost of diesel isn't a biggy in my opinion.

I just hope Toyota joins the diesel crowd on the smaller trucks. They have been doing it for decades now in other countries.

My main reason for diesel is torque, towing, mileage, the fact that diesel can be stored for a longer period of time and is more versatile for SHTF purposes.

The tundra is nice, but I wouldn't trust an aluminum block with my life.


----------



## bwhntr

proutdoors said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadicatedweim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the diesel will tow better. But we can put the money down I can gurantee I can pull the speed limit the whole way to moab in my toyota pulling my rock crawler and I will get better mileage than your sb or bb I do it every year.
> 
> 
> 
> No way, the Tundra gets barely 19 mpg unladen, a big diesel will get nearly that towing. What you getting, 14 towing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call BS! I have yet to see a diesel get that good of mileage. Who buys a truck based on mileage? We're supposed to be talking about TRUCKS not mini vans for cripes sake!
Click to expand...

Spot on! We are talking trucks, when pulling a load I expect to pay a little more...pay to play is what I say. When talking mileage from a SB to BB to a diesel we are only splitting hairs...who cares! A mile or two per gallon here or there doesn't mean squat. I can't wait until you guys find out about the new electric Tundra, just plug it in to your coleman generator when you need a charge...comes standard with a rainbow sticker on the bumper.


----------



## proutdoors

copper said:


> My main reason for diesel is torque, towing, mileage, the fact that diesel can be stored for a longer period of time and is more versatile for SHTF purposes. My V-10 has plenty of torque, the last thing I worry about on a truck is mileage, and it's a truck not a can of dried food so need to worry about storage.  :wink:
> 
> The tundra is nice, but I wouldn't trust an aluminum block with my life. Isn't the Chevy diesel engine an aluminum block?


----------



## bwhntr

I think the Duramax is aluminum..I am not sure. I really don't think it matters. It is a freakin truck! Your life doesn't depend on it, you will buy another in 3 or 4 years anyways!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bwhntr said:


> I think the Duramax is aluminum..I am not sure. I really don't think it matters. It is a freakin truck! Your life doesn't depend on it, you will buy another in 3 or 4 years anyways!


Geez moneybags. I've had my truck for 5 years. And plan on keeping it at least another 5 years. Good thing it's a Ford, I should have no problem getting 10+ years out of it. Plus it was 4 years old when I got it. Only problems so far is the glow plugs went out. And ball joints. But a 6" lift and 36x14.5's probably did help that.


----------



## bwhntr

Hey I am driving a 2002 Chev! If I could get the BB in a 2009 I would consider a new one. I am sure I will be driving mine for another year or two.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ok forgive my ignorance but what's a bb?


----------



## bwhntr

You shoot them out of your Red Rider BB gun.... :mrgreen: 


Big Block.


----------



## The Janitor

The Duramax has a cast iron block and aluminum heads. You would have to be a retard to have an aluminum block on a diesel. Way too much much pressure in those cylinders for aluminum to withstand very much of it. Aluminum dissipates heat wonderfully and can do okay for head material, but I would still rather have a slab of cast iron on top of the block than the aluminum. I'm almost done rebuilding an old Caterpillar 3406 from a scraper and that head is one heavy cast iron mother. Lets just say I used the cherry picker to take it off and put it back on. 
If the newer full authority engines would change their focus back to performance instead of meeting emissions, you would see much better performance. The new electronic engines aren't doing much better, in fact sometimes worse than the old pump/line/nozzle systems. That is why rediclous garbage like EGR ever found its way in any engine. Gotta love the enviros and the EPA. :roll:


----------



## copper

The Janitor said:


> If the newer full authority engines would change their focus back to performance instead of meeting emissions, you would see much better performance. The new electronic engines aren't doing much better, in fact sometimes worse than the old pump/line/nozzle systems. That is why rediclous garbage like EGR ever found its way in any engine. Gotta love the enviros and the EPA. :roll:


Have to second that!


----------

